# Crystal



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

This morning I went into the kitchen and was happily talking to our bunny Crystal, only to realise she had gone into her forever sleep. There are no words to describe the pain, hubby has spent most of today crying, she was his girl. We love you so much little lady, sleep tight, have fun at the bridge, we will see you again, to you it will be soon, for us it will be far too long :crying:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

That's very sad KP 

Rest in Peace, little Crystal x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww so sorry KP , crystal is a very pretty girl , big hugs to you and family x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> aww so sorry KP , crystal is a very pretty girl , big hugs to you and family x


Thanks MM she was such a little girl but the hole she has left is huge :crying:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

chichi said:


> That's very sad KP
> 
> Rest in Peace, little Crystal x


Thanks ChiChi xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So very sorry, these bunnies really get to us don't they? 

Sleep tight little one xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> So very sorry, these bunnies really get to us don't they?
> 
> Sleep tight little one xx


SS she really did, she was just over a year old, I debated having a pm done to find out what happened but hubby cant face it :crying:


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, its always incredibly difficult when a pet has to leave. RIP Crystal.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Roger Downes said:


> Very sorry for your loss, its always incredibly difficult when a pet has to leave. RIP Crystal.


Thanks RD she was my hubbys first real pet, I feel like I'm reliving all my hamsters etc all over again from childhood. He just cant seem to get his head around it xx


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Kitty_pig said:


> Thanks RD she was my hubbys first real pet, I feel like I'm reliving all my hamsters etc all over again from childhood. He just cant seem to get his head around it xx


I dont think we ever really get over losing our pets through the years, as each one leaves, they take a little bit of us with them. As others often say "They leave paw prints on our heart" Take care.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Thank you xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a pretty girl, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Charity said:


> What a pretty girl, I'm so sorry.


Thank you Charity she was adorable xxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm incredibly sorry to read this- I know how much character and spark these little hoppities have. They are wonderful animals and I can imagine, leave an aching hole when they leave- I dread the day 

Hope you're coping a little better today xX

Goodnight, beautiful Crystal :001_wub:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks JR I really didn't expect it to come so soon 

Thank you cheeky hope you are well x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor little love - she looks such a sweetie. This is the great sadness with our little darlings - they bring us more joy that we could ever imagine, but their tiny lives are so heartbreakingly brief. It never ceases to amaze me how much love they inspire. You must bot be bereft at the moment.

My prayers, thoughts and every blessing are with you at this sad time.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Crystal.
It's Heart breaking when they leave us.
They do leave a Big Hole in our lives when they go.
Please pass on my condolences to your Hubby. It's really hard and especially when it is your first pet.

R.I.P Crystal. Scamper freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

